# Buying a Big TV - Best brand for warrantee - Buy UK or in Cyprus?



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a 42"-50" LCD/Plasma TV for my Dad in Paphos.

I really want to get him a current(ish) set, with decent refresh rate (but not 3D).

Which Brand?
Can anyone recommend the best makes for handling warrantee issues in Cyprus?

Where to buy?
I've heard the TVs are expensive in Cyprus, we'd prefer to support local business if possible, but I am prepared to ship or take one over with me if need be.

Can anyone recommend a reliable dealer in the Paphos region where we may be able to get a really good deal on a current model TV? 

My Dad currently has a 42" LG with no HDMI so most current HD equipment (Bluray, SkyHD) won't work well with it. I'm hoping the bracket his current TV uses will turn out to be a standard VESA mount, but if it's not I'm also going to need to find someone to wall mount install it too.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Mark.


----------

